

Ask HN: the greatest mission statements - rodrigocoelho

Please share the best and most inspiring company mission statements you know of.
======
rodrigocoelho
_Build the best product, cause no unnecessary harm, use business to inspire
and implement solutions to the environmental crisis._

–Patagonia's Mission Statement

[http://www.patagonia.com/us/patagonia.go?assetid=2047](http://www.patagonia.com/us/patagonia.go?assetid=2047)

